# pygmy hedgehogs



## *Sam* (Aug 19, 2009)

hoping to own one soon. could anyone show me their set ups? also how do you find them as pets? and lastely where could i find a good breeder hopefully not too far away, i live in runcorn, cheshire.

thanks


----------



## hedgiehog (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey, 
I was lucky to find mine so I'm not going to be much help with your search. My set up is a bottom cage (for rabbit inside use) and to give her some more space I added a top cage extention. Make sure you have small, close bars on the ladders for them to grip. For extra confidence building with climbing I also attached ribbed Card board to the ladders so she could grip more. After a couple of weeks she was confident enough to climb without the cardboard support.

I do have a photo but I can upload from my iPod. I will do tomorrow though. Feel free to pm x


----------

